# Mine and Matts animals



## Crisi1987 (Feb 11, 2006)

This will probably take a while because I'll have to find pictures and take new ones.


----------



## Crisi1987 (Feb 11, 2006)

This is Boomer, hes one of my chihuahuas. hes the craziest animal ever. i cant even begin to explain how psycho he actually gets. but i will later


----------



## Crisi1987 (Feb 11, 2006)

This is Chico, he was my moms dog but she passed away 2 years ago so weve been keeping him because of her. if he looks funny its because when he walks outside and hes cold he always keeps one foot off the ground.


----------



## Crisi1987 (Feb 11, 2006)

This is Ecko, hes a puggle. its Matts dog. he was just caught in the act of chewing on a shoe.


----------



## Crisi1987 (Feb 11, 2006)

This is Fritzy, a miniature dachshund. he looks shaggy, he needs a hair cut but its really hard because i have to cut it myself and he hates it. hes about 12 years old now and going blind.










This is Fritzy in his Harley Davidson hat... haha


----------



## Crisi1987 (Feb 11, 2006)

This is King, hes an all black german shepherd... hes huge, and the biggest baby ever. he always tries to sit on my lap.










What is there to say about this picture... ummm. i guess he wanted to make a face for the camera?


----------



## Crisi1987 (Feb 11, 2006)

This is corky, sadly being and inside/outdoor cat he ran away and has been missing for over 2 weeks now. ive been looking all over for him including at humane societies but no luck. hopefully he'll come back some day. i miss him and so do all the other animals.


----------



## Crisi1987 (Feb 11, 2006)

This is Buford my bearded dragon, named after the nile monitor at Hoffers pet store. i love him.


----------



## Crisi1987 (Feb 11, 2006)

this is pip. one of two dwarf hamsters. the other one is an albino russian dwarf. no picture of her because the flash always makes her invisible and no flash makes everything dark


----------



## Crisi1987 (Feb 11, 2006)

This is copper, my otter netherland dwarf. the pet store didnt tell us how old she was but were guessing around 7 months... maybe im not sure. she loves running around my room and jumping on and off my bed.


----------



## Crisi1987 (Feb 11, 2006)

This is Brisco, he was too adorable not to get


----------



## Crisi1987 (Feb 11, 2006)

This is in order from left to right...

Otis, Milo, and Brisco


----------



## RO STAFF 2 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Crisi and Matt! :wave::hello

Welcome to Rabbits Only! :welcome

What a lovely family of furries you have there! Glad you're all here!Keep those pics and notes coming! :toastingbuns



RO Staff:group


----------



## Crisi1987 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## doodle (Feb 11, 2006)

I've been watching your thread as you posted the pics and admiring all your pets.  Fritzy is so adorable. I just love long-haired dachshunds! And I've never seen an all-black German Shepherd, wow. Beautiful. 

I'm sorry about your kitty. I had an indoor/outdoor kitty who disappeared last summer. It's so hard to accept that she'll probably never come back, but it's been over 6 months now, so it's probably time to let go.  I've kept my other cat indoors ever since and won't let her out again. She hates not being able to go outside, but she's finally adjusting. Anyway, sorry to go off on all that. I really hope Corky comes home to you. I've heard of cats coming home after being gone for as long as 6 months, so it could happen. 

Your bunnies are so cute! Are Milo and Otis yours too, or just Briscoe? What sweet little faces. :::::heart melts:::::


----------



## Crisi1987 (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks. sorry about your cat. yea i heard they can come back a few months later too, but hes ran away before like this and always came back right away. we figure someone saw him and let him in their house and now they have him. but if thats true he'll just sneak outside again and hopefully he'll come back here. yea milo and otis are mine. their all mine and my boyfriends. we got milo and otis because brisco was so lonely and was always trying to snuggle and groom the other one copper, but she kept regecting him. so we went to the pet store and they were so cute we didnt want to get one and seperate them because of how close they were.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Feb 18, 2006)

OH your animals are so cute. I LOVE the name Buford! 

I had a cat that looked like Corky, named Cheetos and she ran away too. :?


----------



## Crisi1987 (Feb 26, 2006)

UPDATE: Milo died, we didnt know why but i guess it was because he became very dehydrated, he shared a house with other baby bunnies and when they would all drink he never tried to, i guess they all bossed him around and stopped him a little. i tried to give him water tons of times but it just didnt work out. i felt so bad for him. his brother otis seems to miss him, he just hasnt acted the same, he became way more shy. he started to become a little pushy with the other rabbits, but after i gave him more attention and let them all run around he was fine. we got a new baby netherland dwarf, shes beautiful, all white with a couple grey spots running in a line down her back and some grey spots on her face, we named her freckles because they look like freckles. i havent been able to take pictures though because my cameras batteries are dead and i havent been able to re-charge them. Copper is the most spoiled rabbit, if she doesnt get her way she knows just what to do to drive you crazy, which means chewing up newspaper, her cage, digging, kicking things out of her cage. but shes the funniest rabbit ever. i love how when i put a wood chew in front of her she pushes it away with her front paws.


----------



## Crisi1987 (Feb 28, 2006)

Some new pictures, ill try posting WAY more some time soon...

this is Freckles the newest member of the family








here is a picture of brisco and otis, they each have a small piece of carrot


----------



## Crisi1987 (Feb 28, 2006)

Copper is the one in the cage the other one is brisco, copper is very upset about brisco and the other two being able to run around while shes stuck in that cage








this is otis and my attempt at trancing him... haha had to take this picture fast, he was out of my lap after the flash went off


----------



## naturestee (Feb 28, 2006)

Oooh, I like Copper! I love that marten coloring!


----------



## Crisi1987 (Feb 28, 2006)

thanks, im trying to get good pictures of her to put on here, but whenever shes running around the room shes going way too fast jumping around to snap the picture, and i dont just want pictures of her in her cage... she always seems too angry when shes in her cage


----------



## Crisi1987 (Feb 28, 2006)

These are of copper, i wrapped her in a blanket to take this, yea... if you cant tell shes very mad at me for this














here are some pictures of her on the first day i got her...























Last picture...

"ha, no one can see me in this pile of stuffed animals...


----------



## Crisi1987 (Mar 20, 2006)

we have a new bunny... a baby holland lop, we dont have a name for her yet, so were open to suggestions...


----------



## Crisi1987 (Mar 20, 2006)

Shes so scared of people, is there any way to get her used to them without scaring her more?


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 21, 2006)

What cuties!

There's a good thread here about shy bunnies:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12060&amp;forum_id=17


----------



## Bun~Bun (Mar 27, 2006)

*Freckles looks alot like Cocoa, my new Agoodie Broken Mini-Rex.
I love your Silver Dutch too!! If I'm ever to have any more Rabbits(Job first.), that would be my first choice.

Crisi1987 wrote: *


> Some new pictures, ill try posting WAY more some time soon...
> 
> this is Freckles the newest member of the family
> 
> ...


----------



## Bun~Bun (Mar 27, 2006)

*What a cutey!! Looks like Bun-Bun whith down ears. How old she? 

Crisi1987 wrote: *


> Shes so scared of people,is there any way to get her used to them without scaring hermore?


----------

